# Auxilliary Generators For Fifth-Wheels



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

We're back (after only 2 days since the last post)!!

My dad is considering buying a generator for our trip this summer to Alaska. We will be doing quite a bit of dry camping and would like to ask the forum members (especially my favorite ones and you know who you are) what generator(s) would you recommend.

Selection so far would be a Honda 2000-watter because of it's size, noise level and cost. We know it won't run the AC, but should cover everything else.

What would run the AC is a 3000-watter, but that's expensive at $2200.

Recommendations please.

Snickers and

PS. Hope your weekend was good Mr. Willingtonpaul! And looking forward to meeting you Mr. AK-Bust.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

snickers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We're back (after only 2 days since the last post)!!
> 
> ...


Good choice. Honda 2000 or Yamaha equivalent. both are easy to carry and lift (<50lbs), easy to store economical to operate start easily. And they will run Microwave, charger, basically everything but the A/C (well sometimes might run A/C, but not predictably) and are very reliable and quite. Great Start. AND if you do want to run the A/C in the future, buy another one and you can parallel them to have 4000VA and run the A/C and other stuff at the same time. The 3000 watt unit is WAY to heavy for me to consider. I've abused a honda 2000 for 6 years, and it is running strong, will be getting another one this spring to be able to run the A/C in our new trailer. Other trailer has a 9000BTU AC and the honda 2000 runs it just fine.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> Good choice. Honda 2000 or Yamaha equivalent. both are easy to carry and lift (<50lbs), easy to store economical to operate start easily. And they will run Microwave, charger, basically everything but the A/C (well sometimes might run A/C, but not predictably) and are very reliable and quite. Great Start. AND if you do want to run the A/C in the future, buy another one and you can parallel them to have 4000VA and run the A/C and other stuff at the same time. The 3000 watt unit is WAY to heavy for me to consider. I've abused a honda 2000 for 6 years, and it is running strong, will be getting another one this spring to be able to run the A/C in our new trailer. Other trailer has a 9000BTU AC and the honda 2000 runs it just fine.


Ditto on everything!

I have a Honda 3000 watt.; with it's electric start and quiet operation (rated slightly quieter than the Honda 2000) it's a joy to run as the source for power when dry camping.

Having said that, it's heavy! While slightly more cumbersome, having two Honda 2000's in parallel would be a more robust and, in the long run, more usable than my Honda 3000. Not sure where you were getting the 2200 figure from, but I bought my Honda 3000 a couple of years ago for 1699 at Northern Tool. Most hide their price online, so I can't check around now.

If you don't need to run the A/C, you may manage with one unit, like KTMRacer said. And you'll have something you can use for other applications...even when not camping... like tailgating at the game!

I'd not be afraid to go with the Yamaha competitors to the Honda's either. I'm intrigued by the Boliy generators (http://www.boliyguy.com/) I saw them being sold at an RV Dealer and Parts store...and they said they had good luck with 'em. They are, I assume, a inexpensive competitor to the Honda and Yamaha's. $1200 for 3300 watt, 78 pounds, 2 year warranty, free shipping.....including shipping if warranty repair is needed. Very attractive.

btw.. if your Outback has the 15K A/C... I think you may have to rule out one of the 3000w units...unless you get one of the booster models from Yamaha. In that case.. going the two Honda 2000's in parallel may be your only choice.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i am looking to make a change to my genset setup as well. i currently have a generac RV 3600w gas model that is mounted in a tool box in the back of my truck. but it is big, needs a separate battery and gas tank, and the tool box is taking up alot of space in the truck bed that i would like to use in other ways. i can take this setup out of the truck, leave it in the toolbox behind the house, and wire a transfer switch into my house and use it as a dedicated standby generator. then i will buy a lighter, smaller unit for the RV.

snickers check out www.wisesales.com. it is a brick and mortar store in IL, but they have an internet sales area. very string pricing, many brands, and no shipping or sales tax. i have been looking at the robin subaru unit over there, or a yamaha booster unit. also, i checked out the boliy unit, but cannot find anyone that has one to get an idea of the quality of the unit. for the price and weight, that boliy unit is tough to beat, but how loud is it ? sound is a big deal for me also.

part of me wants to leave the genset in the truck bed, but part of me wants to mount it on the tongue of the trailer. i can weld / fabricate, so i can rig up a platform that would bolt on the A frame up front, over the battery bank and propane tanks. i don't want to weld to the A frame to allow the platform to be mobile to another trailer and to potentially weaken the A frame. i don't think another 130lbs or so up on the tongue will hurt me at all. anyone done anything like this ?


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Even though I'm pretty well set with solar, the old Boy Scout in me wants to have all bases covered and so I've also been researching generators.

That Boiley generator sure looks tempting. The noise level rating appears to be about the same as Honda, weight is much less, and the rated output is significantly better than the Honda EU3000. Perhaps because of the technology ... using digital vs analog processor.

I have a mountable crane (spitzlift.com) in my truck bed so weight isn't as much of an issue but @ 74 pounds vs 134 pounds ... that's a big difference and a nice selling point.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Just for reference, when you hook up two Honda 2000's you actually only get 3000w, not 4000. The Honda is surge rated to 2000 watts, but only produces 1500.(Maybe 1600)


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

outback loft said:


> Just for reference, when you hook up two Honda 2000's you actually only get 3000w, not 4000. The Honda is surge rated to 2000 watts, but only produces 1500.(Maybe 1600)


That's great info. I was curious about that...since my Honda 3000 is rated to 2800w, and surges to 3000w. So, it's not quite as big of difference with rated loads then. Thanks for clarifying that..


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> i am looking to make a change to my genset setup as well. i currently have a generac RV 3600w gas model that is mounted in a tool box in the back of my truck. but it is big, needs a separate battery and gas tank, and the tool box is taking up alot of space in the truck bed that i would like to use in other ways. i can take this setup out of the truck, leave it in the toolbox behind the house, and wire a transfer switch into my house and use it as a dedicated standby generator. then i will buy a lighter, smaller unit for the RV.
> 
> snickers check out www.wisesales.com. it is a brick and mortar store in IL, but they have an internet sales area. very string pricing, many brands, and no shipping or sales tax. i have been looking at the robin subaru unit over there, or a yamaha booster unit. also, i checked out the boliy unit, but cannot find anyone that has one to get an idea of the quality of the unit. for the price and weight, that boliy unit is tough to beat, but how loud is it ? sound is a big deal for me also.
> 
> part of me wants to leave the genset in the truck bed, but part of me wants to mount it on the tongue of the trailer. i can weld / fabricate, so i can rig up a platform that would bolt on the A frame up front, over the battery bank and propane tanks. i don't want to weld to the A frame to allow the platform to be mobile to another trailer and to potentially weaken the A frame. i don't think another 130lbs or so up on the tongue will hurt me at all. anyone done anything like this ?


 Paul,

I am kind of considerind also the 2000w Champion. Amazon prices are around $700.00. Also,during our trip to the Smokies last Fall I talked with a fellow who had his generator mounted to the hitch on his 5th wheel.....he was going to put it back in his truck due to vibration being transmitted thru the frame. The others I talked to preffered to leave them in the truck bed.

I will keep you posted.

Snickers and Dad.

p.s.---All you Guy's are Great


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> i am looking to make a change to my genset setup as well. i currently have a generac RV 3600w gas model that is mounted in a tool box in the back of my truck. but it is big, needs a separate battery and gas tank, and the tool box is taking up alot of space in the truck bed that i would like to use in other ways. i can take this setup out of the truck, leave it in the toolbox behind the house, and wire a transfer switch into my house and use it as a dedicated standby generator. then i will buy a lighter, smaller unit for the RV.
> 
> snickers check out www.wisesales.com. it is a brick and mortar store in IL, but they have an internet sales area. very string pricing, many brands, and no shipping or sales tax. i have been looking at the robin subaru unit over there, or a yamaha booster unit. also, i checked out the boliy unit, but cannot find anyone that has one to get an idea of the quality of the unit. for the price and weight, that boliy unit is tough to beat, but how loud is it ? sound is a big deal for me also.
> 
> part of me wants to leave the genset in the truck bed, but part of me wants to mount it on the tongue of the trailer. i can weld / fabricate, so i can rig up a platform that would bolt on the A frame up front, over the battery bank and propane tanks. i don't want to weld to the A frame to allow the platform to be mobile to another trailer and to potentially weaken the A frame. i don't think another 130lbs or so up on the tongue will hurt me at all. anyone done anything like this ?


 Paul,

Found the Boliy generator on line for $990.00 with free shipping. store.boliygenerator.com

Snickers


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

AK or Bust said:


> Even though I'm pretty well set with solar, the old Boy Scout in me wants to have all bases covered and so I've also been researching generators.
> 
> That Boiley generator sure looks tempting. The noise level rating appears to be about the same as Honda, weight is much less, and the rated output is significantly better than the Honda EU3000. Perhaps because of the technology ... using digital vs analog processor.
> 
> I have a mountable crane (spitzlift.com) in my truck bed so weight isn't as much of an issue but @ 74 pounds vs 134 pounds ... that's a big difference and a nice selling point.


 Mr. AK,

Found the Boliy generator on line for $990.00 with free shipping. store.boliygenerator.com

Snickers


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

outback loft said:


> Just for reference, when you hook up two Honda 2000's you actually only get 3000w, not 4000. The Honda is surge rated to 2000 watts, but only produces 1500.(Maybe 1600)


with two honda 2000 paralleled you get 3200VA continous, 4000VA for 20 minutes. Still better than a honda 3000. Honda 2000 is rated for 1600VA continous. I think the yamaha is rated a little bit higher.

Nice thing about the honda/yamaha small units is that it is light enough that use it in the backyard rather than stringing a long extension cord.


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> i am looking to make a change to my genset setup as well. i currently have a generac RV 3600w gas model that is mounted in a tool box in the back of my truck. but it is big, needs a separate battery and gas tank, and the tool box is taking up alot of space in the truck bed that i would like to use in other ways. i can take this setup out of the truck, leave it in the toolbox behind the house, and wire a transfer switch into my house and use it as a dedicated standby generator. then i will buy a lighter, smaller unit for the RV.
> 
> snickers check out www.wisesales.com. it is a brick and mortar store in IL, but they have an internet sales area. very string pricing, many brands, and no shipping or sales tax. i have been looking at the robin subaru unit over there, or a yamaha booster unit. also, i checked out the boliy unit, but cannot find anyone that has one to get an idea of the quality of the unit. for the price and weight, that boliy unit is tough to beat, but how loud is it ? sound is a big deal for me also.
> 
> part of me wants to leave the genset in the truck bed, but part of me wants to mount it on the tongue of the trailer. i can weld / fabricate, so i can rig up a platform that would bolt on the A frame up front, over the battery bank and propane tanks. i don't want to weld to the A frame to allow the platform to be mobile to another trailer and to potentially weaken the A frame. i don't think another 130lbs or so up on the tongue will hurt me at all. anyone done anything like this ?


 Paul,

If you look at the site I sent you, the specs. are there.

Bob


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I have had the Boliy for four years and it is great. Does everything I need like run the AC. It starts on the second pull and has the 30 amp RV plug.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

asplitsecond said:


> I have had the Boliy for four years and it is great. Does everything I need like run the AC. It starts on the second pull and has the 30 amp RV plug.


this is great feedback. glad it has been good for you. how is the sound / noise level ? acceptable ?


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

snickers said:


> i am looking to make a change to my genset setup as well. i currently have a generac RV 3600w gas model that is mounted in a tool box in the back of my truck. but it is big, needs a separate battery and gas tank, and the tool box is taking up alot of space in the truck bed that i would like to use in other ways. i can take this setup out of the truck, leave it in the toolbox behind the house, and wire a transfer switch into my house and use it as a dedicated standby generator. then i will buy a lighter, smaller unit for the RV.
> 
> snickers check out www.wisesales.com. it is a brick and mortar store in IL, but they have an internet sales area. very string pricing, many brands, and no shipping or sales tax. i have been looking at the robin subaru unit over there, or a yamaha booster unit. also, i checked out the boliy unit, but cannot find anyone that has one to get an idea of the quality of the unit. for the price and weight, that boliy unit is tough to beat, but how loud is it ? sound is a big deal for me also.
> 
> part of me wants to leave the genset in the truck bed, but part of me wants to mount it on the tongue of the trailer. i can weld / fabricate, so i can rig up a platform that would bolt on the A frame up front, over the battery bank and propane tanks. i don't want to weld to the A frame to allow the platform to be mobile to another trailer and to potentially weaken the A frame. i don't think another 130lbs or so up on the tongue will hurt me at all. anyone done anything like this ?


 Paul,

If you look at the site I sent you, the specs. are there.

Bob
[/quote]

thanks....checked it out..


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

asplitsecond said:


> I have had the Boliy for four years and it is great. Does everything I need like run the AC. It starts on the second pull and has the 30 amp RV plug.


 Hi Asplitsecond,

As Paul has asked, how is the noise level? Where do you place it when it's running?
Your feedback to both of us would be appreciated.

Thank's,

Snickers and Bob


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Bob, Since I'm not the one going to Alaska this year, I still have time before I get serious about buying one. Hopefully you'll choose a Boliy's instead of the Champion so I get to see one in person first.


----------

